
Ask HN: GO or Ruby on Rails? - sciguy77
Seem like there&#x27;s a lot of Go &gt; Rails speak going on, and as someone who&#x27;s currently using Rails but never tried Go I&#x27;d like to hear your opinions. Should I drop Rails?
======
Baliw
Depends on what you do. If you're looking to do freelancing then you'll find a
lot more jobs if you're strong in Ruby.

Go is growing rapidly and we'll probably see quite a few full time jobs
looking for Go skills in the years ahead. So if you want to invest in future
hire-ability then Go isn't a bad place to use your time.

------
squidsoup
If you're looking for a contemporary alternative to Ruby, you might also like
to investigate Clojure ([http://clojure.org/](http://clojure.org/)) - it is
far more mature than Golang, has excellent libraries for web development and
arguably has made better language design decisions (no shared mutable state).
It also has excellent support for clientside web development, which is
becoming increasingly important.

------
mattkrea
I never could stand the Ruby syntax and after a few days with Go I loved it. I
would definitely recommend giving it a shot. Web work took some time to get
used to but once you get the hang of it things just feel natural (and I guess
that's what happens when you have the brains of the Go team).

~~~
sciguy77
That's interesting. I too am not a huge fan of the Ruby syntax, but I've
learned to live with it for the most part.

It does make me miss Python though.

One nice thing about Rails is that there are a LOT of resources out there for
learning it like One Month Rails, CodeSchool, etc. I haven't seen the same for
Go (yet).

~~~
mattkrea
That is definitely the case. The one extremely important part though is that
even the standard library source is readable and the documentation is
incredible. There are a few books around including on on leanpub
([https://leanpub.com/go-thestdlib](https://leanpub.com/go-thestdlib)).
Effective Go
([http://golang.org/doc/effective_go.html](http://golang.org/doc/effective_go.html))
is a great lesson for syntax also.

EDIT: add links

------
anishkothari
How hard is Go to pick up for beginners? Any recommendations for basic
tutorials?

~~~
staunch
"A Tour of Go" [http://tour.golang.org/](http://tour.golang.org/)

~~~
anishkothari
Thanks for this!

